

Anyone experiencing a reboot loop on iPhone 4S update to iOS 7 beta 2? - numbers

I&#x27;m stuck after updating to iOS 7 beta 2.
======
ryduh
Yeah, I did. I put my phone into DFU mode with the instructions here
[http://theiphonewiki.com/wiki/DFU_Mode](http://theiphonewiki.com/wiki/DFU_Mode)
and then restored back to 6.1.3. Good luck!

